# Motor Mounts?



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

You need to have some flex in your drive train. The motor and transmission mounts take up some of the shock of taking off from a dead stop and most of the vibration from imperfections in the road. 

If you don't have flexible mounts you will have a LOT of road noise transmitted into the frame and then into the cabin of your car. You will also eventually see metal fatigue problems in your motor mounts due to shock and vibration.


----------



## Go-carter (Dec 18, 2011)

Google "Leaf underbody" and check out the MASSIVE rubber engine mounts it uses.


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies... I'll be out in the garage cutting and grinding off the mis-aligned parts so I can get back to my original design which included the rubber motor mounts! 

Thanks,
Pete


----------

